# Model 910995 Specs



## Jcbsda (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello everyone-
Thanks again for this forum.
I have a pretty basic question as my knowledge of blowers is pretty basic.
I'm going to need a two stage now instead the single stage Toro I have.
I'm looking at what appears to be a very well-maintained Ariens 910995. Serial Number is 064985. Ariens customer service says these specific models were manufactured in '71 and '72--based on what I've read so far, I'm not sure that '71 and '72 were the only years. I've noticed that many of the members here can't stop praising these specific units. Reliability is very important to me and so is value. Ok-I'm cheap.
I have looked on the forum and on the web but I can't seem to find the specs for this model--height, width, and _especially, the weight. _I'm concerned about transporting this in our van. The gentleman who is selling the unit says two guys can load this into a van. But like I said, I'm not a big man and I'm now in my 50s_.:smile2:_
If anyone out there can point me in the right direction for answers to specification questions, I'd sure appreciate it!
Thank you! Mike


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Not sure but maybe this'll help. Found it doing a google search. Appears to be a 6/24 . You won't be picking it up by yourself. You're going to need a small set of ramps. Can pick them up at tractor supply or harbor freight. I'm going to lost a vid for you to watch.
Who cares what year it is as lomg as it's in good condition and performs well.

Find Answers.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Watch this 13 minute vid. Well worth your time.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I have two 1971's, one with a 24" bucket and one with a 32" bucket.
Both are all original, original engine, no mods.
they are great!
The 24" machine is my main snowblower, bought it for $250 in January 2009, used it on nine Western NY winters since, and the only trouble it has given me is minor carb adjustment issues. But once I got that dialed in, its been great.










More info on my machines:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/30057-adding-my-ariens-collection.html

and its actually my original '71 that led to the creation of my Ariens page!  (link in my signature below)

The exact weight is fairly irrevelant, because no one manually lifts *any* 2-stage snowblower..
and it wont be too heavy for a van..you will need ramps, you can then run it up the ramps using its own power..totally easy.
it wont need to be running to take it back out of the van, because you then have gravity on your side..also totally easy.

the only _potential _issue with the older Ariens is the engine. the 50-year old snowblower itself (everthing minus the engine) is totally fine, they are tanks, with good maintance and care they will go another 50-years easy. But the 50-year old engine can be (slightly) more of a concern, simply because engines can wear out faster than the snowblower, because they are a lot more complex and have a lot more moving parts..That's why I bought the "backup" Ariens, in case my first snowblower wont start one winter morning.


but! my worries have been completely unfounded! The original Tecumseh is also going strong! no problems, except for the finicky carb I mentioned. A friend helped me adjust the carb, because I was inexperienced, and since then its been a non-issue. starts and runs fine. So these old Tecumsehs arent as bad as some might think. With proper maintance and care, many of them are also going past thge half-century mark..cant argue with that kind of quality. So I highely recommend 1970's Ariens!  Excellent choice IMO. The machines themselves started out excellent quailty, the only variable on condition decades later is previous owner care. But a good one will likely work just fine for many more decades to come..

I assume you are probably looking at a 24" bucket?
I'll do a measurement on mine this afternoon, get the maximum L, W. and H.

Scot


----------



## Jcbsda (Aug 11, 2017)

*Thank you!*

Thank you Scot! You guys are great. I really appreciate the help and the suggestions. I can see why this site is so popular! I'm sure I'll be checking back in with more basic questions.
THANKS AGAIN!!!
Mike:smile2:


----------



## Jcbsda (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank you Joe! I got up this morning and already 3 replies! You guys are fantastic--
Mike


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've moved several snowblowers ranging from a Honda HS621 all the way to a Honda HSS1332ATD (to fit this one I had to remove the chute), a Yamaha YS1028J and a few 10000 series Ariens using my van which is a Toyota Sienna (I think you'll be fine).
If you are by yourself you need ramps.
Two people can definitely lift the blower (but I usually use ramps unless I get help from the seller/buyer).


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

1971 model 910962 dimensions. (Nearly all 10,000 series will be the same, or very close.)

Total length, front of bucket to rear of handlebars: 5' 4".

Width at widest point, the skid shoes on the bottom of the 24" bucket: 26".

Highest point, shift lever on the right-side handlebars, with shifter set to reverse: 38.5".

(It can be made shorter in height if necessary by pushing the handlebars down, which simultaneously raises the bucket,..if transporting in this position, something would need to be placed under the bucket to keep it raised..let me know if you need the maximum shortness achievable this way!) 

Scot


----------



## Jcbsda (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank you all! The video is very helpful. People on youtube are really generous with their time and experience--just like all you guys. YSHS---Harbor Freight is nearby and, coincidentally I also have a Sienna! What length of ramp works for you...I don't have a set and it will probably be best for me to pick a set up.
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Jcbsda said:


> Thank you all! The video is very helpful. People on youtube are really generous with their time and experience--just like all you guys. YSHS---Harbor Freight is nearby and, coincidentally I also have a Sienna! What length of ramp works for you...I don't have a set and it will probably be best for me to pick a set up.
> Thanks!
> Mike


This are the ones I bought @ https://www.tractorsupply.com/?cm_mmc%3DSEM-_-Google-_-Brand-_-TSCExtAd&gclid=CjwKEAjwzrrMBRDyzLT6lcyJ0lISJACtdzDbhAbD078IlD0cpUudLZhf7u9NM_byUdnc7rPp9OSRLxoCCcfw_wcB
(when they were on sale), the ones I have are natural aluminum colored not black as these (this are an overkill just for loading/unloading a snowblower as they are rated for 3000lbs, but I'll need them for other heavy uses) They are 90" long.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...vy-duty-arched-ramp-pair3-000-lb?cm_vc=-10005

These seem like would work

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...amp-center-folding-pair-1-500-lb?cm_vc=IOPDP2

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...amp-center-folding-pair-1-500-lb?cm_vc=IOPDP2

You can search at Harbor freight for something like the ones I posted.
I like the curved ramps as it makes it easier to transition from the ramps into the van.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you don't want to spend too much on ramps, you can get two 2"x8"x8' 0r 2"x10"x8' pressure treated pieces.

2 in. x 8 in. x 8 ft. #1 Ground Contact Pressure-Treated Lumber-106004 - The Home Depot

2 in. x 10 in. x 8 ft. #1 Ground Contact Pressure-Treated Lumber-106001 - The Home Depot

If you want ramp ends....

Highland 2 in. x 8 in. / 2 in. x 10 in. Ramp Top Kit Pair-700100 - The Home Depot

I had no idea that you can also RENT "foldable" ramps at some Home Depot places ($8 for 4 hours/ $12 per day).

Loading Ramps Rental - The Home Depot


----------



## Jcbsda (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks for this! Harbor Freight has these on sale....the wider ramp I think will be helpful esp considering I don't do alot of this kind of loading.

https://www.harborfreight.com/super-wide-tri-fold-loading-ramp-90018.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Jcbsda said:


> Thanks for this! Harbor Freight has these on sale....the wider ramp I think will be helpful esp considering I don't do alot of this kind of loading.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/super-wide-tri-fold-loading-ramp-90018.html


It may not work that well for a wheeled machine because of the spacing in between the cross-members.....(unless the wheels end up right where the double beams are which would be great.....!)


----------



## Jcbsda (Aug 11, 2017)

You're right. I better look at the two separate ramp idea....thanks for that!


----------



## Jcbsda (Aug 11, 2017)

I bought the 910995 from the seller in Burlington, WI, about an hour and a half from me. It really runs nice---I can't thank you enough for all your help and suggestions! Now I need to get to know the machine--I'm really looking forward to it!--and all the do's and don'ts, and I'm guessing Scot's sites can help me there. I also need to get the owner's and parts manual. Are there any other suggestions? As I mentioned I only have experience with a single stage '80s toro "flapper" model.

I'm thinking about replacing the tires, at least take the chains off as they don't seem to fit well--are there any general opinions about using chains? I'm sure there's advice and suggestions for tire replacement as well?

Thanks again (!!) and I look forward to hearing from whomever wants to chime in! 

Mike


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Not sure on the chains but for ramps these I found on sale and they also carry a lot of different style of ramps at different prices, these are actually on sale right now and would work well with the tires on the snow blower. Pretty inexpensive on sale too and fold up compact.
Ultra-Tow Folding Arched Steel Loading Ramp Set — 1,000-Lb. Capacity, 6ft. L | Folding Ramps| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Jcbsda said:


> I bought the 910995 from the seller in Burlington, WI, about an hour and a half from me. It really runs nice---I can't thank you enough for all your help and suggestions! Now I need to get to know the machine--I'm really looking forward to it!--and all the do's and don'ts, and I'm guessing Scot's sites can help me there. I also need to get the owner's and parts manual. Are there any other suggestions? As I mentioned I only have experience with a single stage '80s toro "flapper" model.
> 
> I'm thinking about replacing the tires, at least take the chains off as they don't seem to fit well--are there any general opinions about using chains? I'm sure there's advice and suggestions for tire replacement as well?
> 
> ...


Sweet! she's a beauty!  beautiful condition.

I would just remove the chains and not bother with them..
I have been using my 1971 Ariens with its original tires, no chains, in Nine Western NY winters now, and the tires have been totally fine..my driveway is flat, but fairly large.

From your photo, it does look like your tread is quite worn down though..you might need new tires. I have no personal experience with new tires, but there are several threads here about them..doing a search for tires will bring up a lot of reading..here are a bunch:

snowblower forum "new tires" site:www.snowblowerforum.com - Google Search

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Although my tires look about the same..this is my '71 Ariens:










And those tires are perfectly fine..no issues.

I would recommend just trying it in the first 2 or 3 snowfalls, without the chains, see how it behaves, before making any call on new tires.

Scot


----------



## Jcbsda (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank you Scot!


----------

